# I'm going Unitronic. I know, boo hiss.



## Fudgey Memory (Oct 26, 2011)

Never happened. UM rep was all the way in PA. Eurowise can do C2's here in town, now. But when I wrote this originally, you had to send in the ecu. Turned out that Unitronic didn't have my ecu, and dropped the 2.5L entirely shortly after I wrote this. 

My dealer only does Unitronic now. They have their own in house speed shop, and do good work. 
My buddy with a Unitronic tune on his 2.0 ABA loves it. Another friend got C2's on his and loves it, too. 

But now I've traded it anyway, on a 2012 Turbo Beetle. Going Unitronic Stage1+. 260hp & 295tq. The 2.5L was an interesting diversion from forced injection for me, but I am glad to be back in a turbo. 

Once you own one, you just can't go N/A again.


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

I totally understand the distance being a huge factor. I didn't have anyone near me for a long time until Shawn stepped up. Now my dealership here is doing APR as well through NGPs previous owner. 

Good luck, I know you will get some ****. But a tune from anyone is better than no one. :thumbup:


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

Wow, seems like a shop with all those known issues should have their flashing privileges revoked...

I am sure you will love your tune from Unitronics, Itskohler is right, A car with a tune is better than one without!


----------



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

I have the exact same problem. I cannot send my ecu in because I need my car on a near daily basis. There is a unitronic dealer at a very reputable VW tuner just 5 miles away that I have been looking at for awhile. Its gonna be 640$ with install. Yikes, but it may have to do. I heard somewhere that c2 is coming out with a tune for 2010+ in the summer. But who knows, they said the same a long time ago it was going to be ready Christmas '11. I must improve upon this horrible rev hang and of course a little more oomph.


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

On the down-low, I can get you connected with some one who may or may not have the capabilities to flash UM.


----------



## Brazenass (Dec 12, 2011)

Dude - there's a UM dealer in Virginia Beach. I just went there 2 weeks ago. HB Motorwerks - good dudes.


----------



## SocoJoe (Jul 4, 2009)

Brazenass said:


> Dude - there's a UM dealer in Virginia Beach. I just went there 2 weeks ago. HB Motorwerks - good dudes.


 Chesepeake actually. That is where I went. :thumbup: for Paul


----------



## Brazenass (Dec 12, 2011)

Yeah, Paul is a good dude. Its awesome to see someone so enthusiastic.


----------



## timmiller05 (Mar 26, 2010)

I have Unitronic on my wagen and really like it. I know some people so I didn't pay nearly that and took the ecu out myself so saved money there also. Even with the high price you won't regret it :thumbup:


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

Dropped a line, I'll get back to you soon about the SOWO thing, but I NEED to know how serious you are. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## KAKASHIxRABBIT (Sep 20, 2010)

This is similar to my situation. Went with APR this wednesday. I can't stay out of my car ive been having so much fun!!!!!


----------



## AllFloridaG2G (Mar 27, 2012)

if you are going to sowo, check the other thread about SOWO.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

honestly shipping your ecu to any tuner is NOT that big of a deal.. yank it out. OVERNIGHT it to them. pay the shipping back overnight as well and it'll be maybe a 3 day deal. 
c2 had my ecu custom tailored and shipped to my door in a matter of 24 hours. all the while i was on vacation in california... and [email protected] called me to let me know it was ready. i organized the shipping and it was at my house by 10am the very next day. 

I live near Seattle and they are down in i think kentucky... trust me it's NOT a big deal. very straight forward and easy. 

BUT in the end...regardless of who you choose.... AWESOME!!!! congrats on getting the tune... it'll seriously put a smile on your face the second you push the "GO" pedal down to the floor!


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

People tend to get scared when the ecu is mentioned. And honestly, I understand, cuz after all, I was the same way. It all changes once you actually remove the ecu. It is a pain, but it isn't complicated.

As per sw, i have Been with 2 companies. Both were readily available and close. But only one was as crazy, passionate and willing to develop as me.

I recommend united motorosports because well... They are awesome, and I am sure that no one loves the 2.5 more than them. 

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

there is a loaner tool program. OR you could wait a long ass time to go to a car show and get flashed lol


----------



## JohnnyDrama (Feb 15, 2012)

:thumbup: for the Unitronic choice!


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

My UM will take your Uni any day. :thumbup:


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

That's the truth, Truth.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Fudgey Memory said:


> The specs look about the same to me. I'm not concerned about that anyway. There's always someone faster. As long as I enjoy it.


 thats what really matters, you being happy. 
and lol, there will always be someone faster. it will always be stupid to build a car that aims to be the "fastest one" 



itskohler said:


> UM will take Uni any day. :thumbup:


 ftfy, and i agree... having had both's software. 

UM is better, at least on the 2.5L


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Fudgey Memory said:


> too bad there's no UM reps here in Charlotte. Why do you say it's better, though?


 because after having them both on my car, UM made everything better! 

its better on fuel, fun and fast... oh, and support.


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

thygreyt said:


> because after having them both on my car, UM made everything better!
> 
> its better on fuel, fun and fast... oh, and support.


 I am going to play devils advocate here and say that isn't a fair comparison. You are comparing unis tune to sri plus um tune. Not a fair comparison. 

In all likely hood the um tune is better but this is not a fair comparison.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

DerekH said:


> I am going to play devils advocate here and say that isn't a fair comparison. You are comparing unis tune to sri plus um tune. Not a fair comparison.
> 
> In all likely hood the um tune is better but this is not a fair comparison.


 lol, i had unitronic stage 2 + mani and UM+ mani. 

uintronic always said to try stage 2+sri and that it should go fast... they never intended to make SRI specific sw.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

your in Charlotte, NC? 
check out mike at euro wise. GREAT group of guys there and a C2 dealer.


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

DerekH said:


> I am going to play devils advocate here and say that isn't a fair comparison. You are comparing unis tune to sri plus um tune. Not a fair comparison.
> 
> In all likely hood the um tune is better but this is not a fair comparison.


 I got the chanc to take his car around the block last year when he still had Unitronic. It was fun, you could tell the car was lively, but it wasn't as fun as my car with UM on it. He let me get into it, hit high RPMs, and basically drive it like I stole it. I specifically remember him getting a reflash and his car hitting limp mode. Care to elaborate on that Fred?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

itskohler said:


> . Care to elaborate on that Fred?


 it wasnt limp mode... the ecu crashed...  

what happened was that unitronic tried to push in the manual sw... and the ecu didnt like it. 

so i had to send my ecu to them (~100$) rent a car and drive home (i was 200 miles away) (~$80) and then wait 4 weeks to get my ecu back, cause i wasnt priority, and in a wait line... 

regular flashes were in front of my crashed/sponsored ECU... it made no sense. i even sent the thing on next day shipping. 

some 400 in total, 4 weeks, and about 8hrs of labor on their part, i had my ecu back. Mike Z (unitronic's tuner) called me and he pretty much explained all that happened. still, i wasnt no where near happy with the whole situation and i was pissed at how bad it was handled since the start. (they pretty much blamed me for the ecu crashing) 

now, keep in mind that i have been talking to jeff since h2o 2010... always hinting that i wanted to jump with him and UM... when this happened, i was more than ready to leave unitronic way behind. But i do have friends there, so i stuck around for a lil longer... i then saw no changes comming, so i finally joined UM... and i am happy as fack, cause worst comes to worst, and i'd ship my ecu to conneticut... not Canada.


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

thygreyt said:


> cause worst comes to worst, and i'd ship my ecu to conneticut... not Canada.


 One would think that cross border shipping would be better with two 1st class countries.... :screwy: I have never had good experiences shipping from the States to Canada.... 

Its hard being up here and everything I want is down south. Thats why I plan my purchases around going to H2O, WF, SoWo etc..


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

GTACanuck said:


> One would think that cross border shipping would be better with two 1st class countries.... :screwy: I have never had good experiences shipping from the States to Canada....
> 
> Its hard being up here and everything I want is down south. Thats why I plan my purchases around going to H2O, WF, SoWo etc..


 the thing arrived at unitronic HQ as promised... next day. they were the ones who took a long time to start working on it.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Fudgey Memory said:


> Well. It's getting the Unitronic Stage 2 as we speak.
> 
> I'll report back after driving it.


 congrats!


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

If you don't mind, write a review!


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

What is their stage 2 software require as far as mods go? Doesn't it need a high flow cat?


----------



## JohnnyDrama (Feb 15, 2012)

Fudgey Memory said:


> Well. It's getting the Unitronic Stage 2 as we speak.
> 
> I'll report back after driving it.


 :thumbup:


----------



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

I want initial review


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

Somehow I knew Uni would drop the ball again.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Guey arent going to make a custom tune as you think. They are going to make software that's appropriate for you edu code.

A custom tune is done on a dyno or after a lot of street logging.

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

Every tune to them is "custom"


----------



## JohnnyDrama (Feb 15, 2012)

Fudgey Memory said:


> Interesting development. My ECU was not included in the tune. Too new, I suppose.
> 
> VW of South Charlotte told me that they are working with Unitronic right now to custom write the tune. The effort is much appreciated. Though it will benefit them as much as me. Now they'll have more support for others like me.
> 
> More news later.


 Did you provide them with your ECU ID? Or did they plug in via OBD-II to identify the ECU?


----------



## JohnnyDrama (Feb 15, 2012)

Fudgey Memory said:


> Plugged it in.


 PM sent :thumbup:


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

there isn't anything custom about a generic code that can be cut and pasted into your ecu's eeprom. 

but it is pretty nice that they took down the info to make the tune work... fwiw when i bought my 08 apr claimed they had a tune for my car. after we sent them the info it was not on their list... 

what did they do? 
the pulled my ecu's info. and around a month later i had a tune ready... 

NOW with danny at C2 he actually had me do loads of datalogging. i sent it to him via excel spread sheets. i gave him the list of mods i had to car. and he worked some SERIOUS magic. 

Not that it needed much to run beautifully. but for some reason my car was pulling more timing that what he wanted to see. the best result from his excellent service. was the fact that now down low. the car has MASSIVE grunt. loads of torque that then start the spooling of the turbo nearly 1200 rpm quicker than before. the car pulls aggressively to redline like it's trying to jump out of its own skin... 

You WILL be happy once they get the tune to work with your corresponding ecu.. it'll wake the car up quite a bit! congrats once its all done!


----------



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

Fudgey Memory said:


> Interesting development. My ECU was not included in the tune. Too new, I suppose.
> 
> VW of South Charlotte told me that they are working with Unitronic right now to custom write the tune. The effort is much appreciated. Though it will benefit them as much as me. Now they'll have more support for others like me.
> 
> More news later.


 This happened at my local vw shop like 8 months ago. The guy told me they did not have a tune for my specific ecu and that they would send unitronic a request. I did not go back to check if they had it ready or not.


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

Had this happen to me when I did stage 1 and stage 2. Each time my tuner called Uni HQ and half hour later my tune was ready to be flashed.


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

If it's gonna be until SoWo just wait and get a C2 or other kind of flash there.


----------



## JohnnyDrama (Feb 15, 2012)

TylerO28 said:


> there isn't anything custom about a generic code that can be cut and pasted into your ecu's eeprom.


 Only if it worked like that in real life and not just in fantasy land.


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

TylerO28 said:


> ...The best result from his excellent service. was the fact that now down low. the car has MASSIVE grunt. loads of torque that then start the spooling of the turbo nearly 1200 rpm quicker than before. the car pulls aggressively to redline like it's trying to jump out of its own skin...


 1200 rpm faster what rpm does it begin to spool now?


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

timing can help that for sure.


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

Fudgey Memory said:


> Nope. Don't want to mess with it at the show. Just want to relax and enjoy myself. Park my car and walk. Plus, I don't want to use their only rep here for support. Don't trust them. Plus, C2 already emailed me and said there is no tune for my car yet, so it's a moot point anyway.
> 
> I like the fact that my dealer did this instead of a small shop. They'll back me up if VW tries to say the tune caused a failure. They wouldn't do that if I had it tuned at an outside shop. I've got a good relationship with hem, and I like supporting a dealer who understands tuners and supports them in turn.
> 
> I'm not waiting until then to get it anyway, it's being done right now. I'm just looking forward to enjoying the drive even more with the tune on the car.


 I keep forgetting there's no point in trying to sway you away from Uni. :laugh: I totally get the wanting to enjoy the show, I'm right there with ya.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

We may have something for you in the next 3 weeks.... We are getting a Mk6 in from TX that we are doing development on and we are using it to finish up the Mk6 tunes. 

If you can do without your car for 24 hours once the tune is finalized, we can get it done man :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

Fudgey Memory said:


> ah, speak of the devil. Good news indeed. Will you have all ecu's for the 2012 line up? Uni's complaint was that they didn't have my ecu done.
> 
> I'll do without it for 24 hours if I have to. Any chance of getting it done @ SoWo? I might consider that too.
> 
> ...


 PM'd lol... 

And like i said, i am going to try my damnedest to get Potter to finish that Mk6 tune so you fellers dont feel left out in the cold anymore :heart:


----------



## ttracing83 (Jan 12, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> PM'd lol...
> 
> And like i said, i am going to try my damnedest to get Potter to finish that Mk6 tune so you fellers dont feel left out in the cold anymore :heart:


 Do you have an updated dealer list? I'm looking for someone in NJ specifically.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

ttracing83 said:


> Do you have an updated dealer list? I'm looking for someone in NJ specifically.


 We dont have anyone in NJ with the new flashing hardware but let me know when you are looking to purchase and we'll see what we can do :thumbup:


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

we are near allentown pa


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

If you guys are going to sowo, why not try united motorsport?? They already have a tune ready!!

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## euro inc (Sep 11, 2008)




----------



## euro inc (Sep 11, 2008)

Much appreciated.


----------



## Gott ist gut (Jul 2, 2010)

Fudgey Memory said:


> Interesting development. My ECU was not included in the tune. Too new, I suppose.
> 
> VW of South Charlotte told me that they are working with Unitronic right now to custom write the tune. The effort is much appreciated. Though it will benefit them as much as me. Now they'll have more support for others like me.
> 
> More news later.


I bought my Jetta from the dealership on Independance, good people.


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

I read the first post and stopped there.

UM is a great way to go. I've personally seen them fix peoples cars from far away. If your tune is having issues they'll get it resolved, even with flash loads performed on a bench via mail. Somebody has to go through this process for them to offer a flash loader or other "perfect" software tool.

If you wanted a hassle free car to tune try a turbo motor next time or a v8. 

Unitronics is great too. Nothing wrong with getting a tune from the guys with the million dollar engine dyno room. Have they even run a 2.5 in that new facility yet?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

tchilds said:


> I read the first post and stopped there.
> 
> UM is a great way to go. I've personally seen them fix peoples cars from far away. If your tune is having issues they'll get it resolved, even with flash loads performed on a bench via mail. Somebody has to go through this process for them to offer a flash loader or other "perfect" software tool.
> 
> ...


unitronic did run the 2.5 there... i was with them when they did so....

i offered to pay 160$ per hour for my custom tune...  they didnt feel interested enough to do so....

UM? they did everything i wanted, they had it done as a matter of fact! oh, needless to say, UM never wanted to charge for a "custom tune".

oh, UM has readily available software... so, in sowo they can get you flashed!


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

thygreyt said:


> ...oh, UM has readily available software... so, in sowo they can get you flashed! ...


 You are blurring the lines of the advertising rules on the forums. :laugh:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Fudgey Memory said:


> They have every ecu for the 2012 2.5L? Unitronic said they had them too, but not for my ecu.


best way to know: send UM an email with you ECU code.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

Seems to be a lot of advertising going on in here :laugh:

Shoot me the ECU part #, Fudgey... We have a 2011 or 2012 ECU here we just got in yesterday for development... I wanna compare. 

:thumbup:

As I've said before, the only thing keeping us from finalizing pretty much ANY these tunes is finding the cars to bring in here and do a real world test on the software


----------



## timmiller05 (Mar 26, 2010)

I contacted UM with my ECU part# ect. on my 2010 sportwagen and they did NOT have a file available. So I would watch what you preach grey....maybe they do now though, this was about 3 months ago. I ended up getting Unitronic since they had it available.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

timmiller05 said:


> I contacted UM with my ECU part# ect. on my 2010 sportwagen and they did NOT have a file available. So I would watch what you preach grey....maybe they do now though, this was about 3 months ago. I ended up getting Unitronic since they had it available.


It's not preaching. 

No software developer will have sw for all and every edu ready. But most of them, if not all, can make it in a short time. Both unitronic and united motorsports had to make my software, and it took less than 1 day for each to do so.

That's why you give them your edu info ahead of time.

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------

